
Show HN: Crudcast – Create and Deploy a RESTful API with a Few Lines of YAML - chris140957
https://github.com/chris104957/crudcast
======
chris140957
I just created this simple library for creating a RESTful API from a yaml file
with just a few lines of text. As a full stack developer, I regularly need to
build simple REST APIs quickly in order to build a web app prototype. This
library allows me to do this with just a few lines of code, and I am sharing
it here in case its of use to anybody else.

Effectively, this library turns a yaml file into a Flask RESTful API and
implements documentation via swagger.

It's very basic right now, and still not yet documented, but I'm planning to
add additional feature such as user management, permissions and the ability to
insert your own code.

Thanks, Chris

